# Two plant additions



## Galapoheros (Aug 10, 2019)

These were kind of expensive but plants are a good investment imo, especially if grown from seed.
Huernia kennedyana, it's only the size of a dime right now, I thought somebody stole it when I was looking for it in the box.






adromischus marianae

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## moricollins (Aug 10, 2019)

Galapoheros said:


> These were kind of expensive but plants are a good investment imo, especially if grown from seed.
> Huernia kennedyana, it's only the size of a dime right now, I thought somebody stole it when I was looking for it in the box.
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool succulents! 

I'm starting to be an indoor gardener (for my dart frogs) but have not ventured into succulents yet.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 11, 2019)

moricollins said:


> Very cool succulents!
> 
> I'm starting to be an indoor gardener (for my dart frogs) but have not ventured into succulents yet.


Yeah it fires me up for some reason, best for me not to wonder why so much.  I need a greenhouse and a bug room.  The adromischus marianae is the "herrei" variety btw, I just ordered another one, want to try and get seeds later, I don't know if they need Xpollination but why not have two.


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 11, 2019)

Very cool! Great to see someone growing some succulent milkweeds, and these are two really cool species.


Galapoheros said:


> plants are a good investment


That's what I keep telling myself lol.


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 18, 2019)

One more adromischus marianae, better specimen imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 19, 2019)

Awesome to see an uncommon/rare Huernia being grown!


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 5, 2019)

The Huernia kennedyana is growing and doing great, changed color, I see that often with young cacti and succulents, tend to take on the color of the soil and you can't see them very well then they turn green again as they get older.






This is Edithcolea grandis I grew from a seed, growing pretty fast, germinated in the summer.  I ordered 5 seeds but I could tell only one was good, all the others were just empty seed coats.  I read they are self-fertile so maybe I can get seeds for other peeps later, hope it makes it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

